# Nitecore T0 (AAA)



## gopajti (Aug 26, 2011)

more info
http://nitecore.com/goods_detail.php?id=27


----------



## saypat (Aug 26, 2011)

does this mean Nitecore's other latest offerings are just around the bend? I have been waiting anxiously with credit card in hand....


----------



## yowzer (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like a more stylish E01. I like the looks... have to wait to see how well it works. I love my D10-R2, but I've heard so much negative about Nightcore's more recent products that I'm leery of buying one before the reviews. Unless it's at a E01 price point, which, given a Ti bezel, seems unlikely.


----------



## slate (Aug 26, 2011)

Really?? Do we need another low level twisty AAA? How about a clicky AAA with 10440 support?


----------



## yowzer (Aug 26, 2011)

slate said:


> Really?? Do we need another low level twisty AAA? How about a clicky AAA with 10440 support?


 
I'd like to see more simple twisty AAAs that _are_ low level. None of this 12 lumen stuff. 1-2 lumens, or less. There doesn't seem to be much in that market besides the Peak Eiger.


----------



## ragweed (Aug 26, 2011)

You must eat your carrots..! 10-12 lumens is low enough for me. It looks like a decked out E01. If its more than 20 bucks count me out.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 26, 2011)

i likey! if the tint isnt purple, and the beam is smooth, ill definitely pick up a few. the orange one has my name all over it.

i also agree 12 lumens is pretty bright for a keychain light. 2-5 lumens would be ideal for me, but thats just me.

wouldnt it be great if they came out with red, amber, UV, similar to the photons.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 26, 2011)

Did the text say that it is POTABLE? I would love to drink it.

Nice looking but I am happy with my Preon ReVO. I have given up on Nitecore after all the QC issues I faced with their recent editions.


----------



## pepekraft (Aug 26, 2011)

apparently it tailstands 
I don't get the anti-roll -- it looks to me like it would roll. Is the knurling that gnarly, or am I missing something? Maybe it's "no-slip" lost in translation?


----------



## hazna (Aug 26, 2011)

for some reason it just looks ugly. I sorta wish more companies would do something with the CREE 5mm LEDs instead of the nichia's. The beam on the cree 5mm are a better than the nichia IMO


----------



## njet212 (Aug 26, 2011)

the tail design reminds me of Sunway R01A. Beside that, why nitecore did not use latest cree XRE / XPG on their AAA ?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 26, 2011)

T0 price approx.: 12-14 USD


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well you certainly can't complain about the price. I just always feel a little teased when I see these faux tailstanding poses!








:scowl:


----------



## purelite (Aug 26, 2011)

These look great to me. I will be getting at least one. The Ti alloy head looks awesome. Honestly I dont understand what useful application 1-2 lumens really has for the general public. for me this will make a great backup light easy to carry not gonna break the bank and your getting titanium for $14.00? Plus we finally get another Arc style keychain lug thats not off center. On a keychain or in pocket do you all really like to have your light hanging ****-eyed?


----------



## Zendude (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, I like it! I might have my stocking stuffers.

As much as I dislike the purple tint of the Nichia, you're not going to find a more efficient 5mm LED anywhere. Hopefully they potted the head.

The fact that it has the same design/runtime as the E01, makes me suspect we will find the same driver inside as well.

Scout24, are you up to another torture test to see if this upstart can supplant the E01? I'll make a donation. 

Oh! And how about a Ti body to match the head?:devil:


----------



## GaAslamp (Aug 26, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Well you certainly can't complain about the price. I just always feel a little teased when I see these faux tailstanding poses! :scowl:



Well, it might just work if you'd be willing to take shallow breaths and/or spin them for gyroscopic stabilization.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd consider buying a pink one for my daughter.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks nice, but I wonder what's the regulated runtime with NiMH? Tint bin? No knurling on the head means poor grip, also I don't see any "anti-roll design" they advertise.

Perhaps OP knows something more..? 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 26, 2011)

I love older Nitecore lights but to me the new ones are far too generic looking. I liked the individuality of the older lights. They didn't just copy the trend. Shame. Still hopeful about the other new lights.


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems that a sneeze from a few blocks away would make that fall. 

For the price I think it is do-able


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 26, 2011)

About time nitecore released some new lights, hopefully this will be the first of many


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it just me or is the branding a little bit blatant ?

Seems a bit odd to go to the trouble of making those nice anodised colours only to plaster a horrible huge white logo all over the side.


----------



## Sarlix (Aug 26, 2011)

Moonshadow said:


> Is it just me or is the branding a little bit blatant ?
> 
> Seems a bit odd to go to the trouble of making those nice anodised colours only to plaster a horrible huge white logo all over the side.



Agreed. 

I also don't like the styling of their main website (uk one is o.k) It looks a bit cheap and cheerful.

It doesn't so much feel like I'm looking at the "worlds professional flashlight website" but more like I'm browsing LIDL lol


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarlix said:


> more like I'm browsing LIDL lol


 
:laughing:


----------



## nbp (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in for one for my keychain. They have taken the E01 (which has been on my keys for ages) and solved the two main possible durability issues IMO: the soft alu head (mine is getting really beat up from falling on concrete) and the somewhat flimsy split-ring hole. If this thing works just like the E01, which it looks like it does, I am putting one on my keys and the E01 will go in my BoB with my other E01s. Where do I get one?


----------



## LG&M (Aug 26, 2011)

I will get one *IF* the tint/beam is good. I don't care how long it runs,how good it's built, how cheep it is or how bright / dim it is. If the tint sucks I will not use it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 26, 2011)

What, no titanium version? Jeeeesh


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 26, 2011)

I like 5mm lights. Not sure about that tail standing thing.


----------



## Calina (Aug 27, 2011)

Oups.


----------



## Calina (Aug 27, 2011)

slate said:


> Really?? Do we need another low level twisty AAA? How about a clicky AAA with 10440 support?


 
That is what I've been waiting for (for years now) with a Fenix LD10 U.I. or something close to it. A multi level light that can be turned on, eitheir on high or low.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a yawner.... too close to a fenix E01 with probably same nichia LED in it for about the same price.


----------



## choombak (Aug 27, 2011)

Tailstanding does not seem reliable, but at 12-14 price pt they make good gifts especially due to the bright colors. And they will withstand a lady-purse-abuse pretty well.


--
pl. excuse brevity & possible typos - sent from a tiny device.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 27, 2011)

Any idea when this comes out or where to buy it?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been waiting for a dedicated low low AAA light (either a 1 mode twisty or a 2-3 mode clicky) in the market of the cheap < $25 Fenix E-01.



yowzer said:


> I'd like to see more simple twisty AAAs that _are_ low level. None of this 12 lumen stuff. 1-2 lumens, or less. There doesn't seem to be much in that market besides the Peak Eiger.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 27, 2011)

I would definitely buy one or two of these lights. The design looks good and I like my E01's a lot and would love to compare it with it. I like single AAA lights, because for work I frequently have to wear suits and a larger flashlight makes it bulge too much. It's also easy to take along as a backup light.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Aug 27, 2011)

12 lumens? Wut? Wow how 20th century. I'll pass.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 27, 2011)

If it tightens for "ON" then QTC should theoretically be able to be used like it works on Peaks and the E-01.


----------



## Danielsan (Aug 27, 2011)

i dont like it, its way to weak, only 12lumen! ? Why not at least 70 or 100 lumen? Then u could use this light as youe main light but this is only good for finding a keyhole, to much money for doing only this, i have freedom microlight for this, its lighter and more durable


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2011)

COOL! Zendude- I'm all over it...  Off to the Nitecore website!


----------



## nbp (Aug 27, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> If it tightens for "ON" then QTC should theoretically be able to be used like it works on Peaks and the E-01.



QTC works great on crusher style lights like Peaks and Arcs but it's a pain with the E01 because of the spring. It's hard to get enough compression on the QTC for it to work. Maybe someone has come up with a workaround though, I don't know. I'd guess this light also has a spring.


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

The colors make it looks so tempting! Too bad, I just picked up a DQG II for EDC.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking forward to some beamshots. If these are like or better than the E01, I'm already looking forward to one of these on my keychain. 12 lumens is fine with me for a "where did that crayon go under the restaurant table" light. These look great with the Ti heads.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 28, 2011)

Vesper said:


> Looking forward to some beamshots. If these are like or better than the E01, I'm already looking forward to one of these on my keychain. 12 lumens is fine with me for a "where did that crayon go under the restaurant table" light. These look great with the Ti heads.


 If they use nichia LEDs I assume the beamshots will be identical.


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm surprised at folks saying only 12 Lumens when many members want low settings of less than 1 Lumen. At 12 lumens this is still a very useful light as owners of similar 5mm LED lights will tell you. Looks like a great gift light.
Norm


----------



## TyJo (Aug 28, 2011)

hazna said:


> for some reason it just looks ugly. I sorta wish more companies would do something with the CREE 5mm LEDs instead of the nichia's. The beam on the cree 5mm are a better than the nichia IMO


I'm guessing this would increase the price, but I agree with you. The Fenix E01 has dominated this type of light and will continue to do so, I see no reason to buy this E01 knockoff (titanium bezel is useless).


yowzer said:


> I'd like to see more simple twisty AAAs that _are_ low level. None of this 12 lumen stuff. 1-2 lumens, or less. There doesn't seem to be much in that market besides the Peak Eiger.


I agree. I would buy this type of light light instantly if it was $30 with a decent beam (not purple and oval), with a 2 mode UI (1 or less lumen low and a 10 lumen max).


purelite said:


> These look great to me. I will be getting at least one. The Ti alloy head looks awesome. Honestly I dont understand what useful application 1-2 lumens really has for the general public. for me this will make a great backup light easy to carry not gonna break the bank and your getting titanium for $14.00? Plus we finally get another Arc style keychain lug thats not off center. On a keychain or in pocket do you all really like to have your light hanging ****-eyed?


Honestly I don't understand what useful application titanium has in flashlights for the general public, or even flashlight enthusiasts. Aluminum works great, it might get a few dings on the keys/during heavy use, but the light will function perfectly. The titanium bezel seems to be a gimmick to me, but we all have our personal preferences and I understand if the titanium bezel is an upgrade for some. 1 lumen is more then enough light to see in the dark.


Lynx_Arc said:


> This is a yawner.... too close to a fenix E01 with probably same nichia LED in it for about the same price.


I'd say this is a future one liner review of this light.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 28, 2011)

you use the QTC between the head and the positive terminal of the battery. Spring has nothing to do with this.



nbp said:


> QTC works great on crusher style lights like Peaks and Arcs but it's a pain with the E01 because of the spring. It's hard to get enough compression on the QTC for it to work. Maybe someone has come up with a workaround though, I don't know. I'd guess this light also has a spring.


----------



## ragweed (Aug 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to a review on this light. If its the same as the E01 I won't get one. But, it just might be a better beam & color rendition. Who knows yet? The Arc I have has a more whitish beam to it with the nitchia 5mm bulb.


----------



## Zendude (Aug 28, 2011)

Kinda surprised by the hate.:thinking: If this light performs exactly like the E01 it will have won in my book. 

For those that want a lower output; just use depleted cells. You'll get 40hrs+ out of it(assuming it performs as well as the E01). I'm not trying to be sarcastic either. I've taken a cell that won't power my LD01 and put it in my E01 for up close work. Works great. 

For those that want higher output......another light may be in order. That is not this lights intended use. Durability, simplicity of circuit design and a balance of output and runtime is what I'm hoping for here. 

You're right, the Ti head is not nessasary but why complain?

Do we have a release date yet?

Scout24, PM coming your way.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Aug 28, 2011)

Well -- I see this, and compare it to the ITP A3 EOS Cree XP-E Q5 with levels of 1.5, 18, and 80 lumens. Different pretty colors with type III, small, light weight, Q5 led, 50 hours runtime on low. On sale for $15.75 before CPF discount. I have one of these (purple), and have no inclination to get a T0 -- can't think of why I would (it would be a downgrade).

Sales link removed - Norm


----------



## Napalm (Aug 28, 2011)

Norm said:


> I'm surprised at folks saying only 12 Lumens when many members want low settings of less than 1 Lumen.


 
The discussion was about the HIGH level.

Nap.


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2011)

Napalm said:


> The discussion was about the HIGH level.
> 
> Nap.


My comment was directed at those who were saying the light wasn't any good to them with only 12 lumens.
Horses for courses. They're looking at the wrong light obviously.
Norm


----------



## nbp (Aug 28, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> you use the QTC between the head and the positive terminal of the battery. Spring has nothing to do with this.



The spring has lots to do with this. The easily compressible spring will not allow sufficient pressure to be created between the battery and head to compress the QTC. In other words, the spring squishes instead of the QTC.


----------



## Napalm (Aug 28, 2011)

Norm said:


> My comment was directed at those who were saying the light wasn't any good to them with only 12 lumens.
> Horses for courses. They're looking at the wrong light obviously.
> Norm



Why limit yourself to 12 lumens max when these days it's not hard to find something like a 3-25-85 lumens 3 level same size/format AAA light?

Price? For 5 bucks energizer will sell you a decent 2xCR2032 light, with a shape and size better suited to keychain duty than AAA. No it doesn't do 80 lumens but neither does the Nitecore. 

Nap.


----------



## jorgen (Aug 28, 2011)

With all the praise and interest in the Sunwayman R01A, an much less attractive light, with essentially the same output and lack of features, I don't understand all the negativity surrounding this Nitecore offering.
I'm not planning on getting one but it seems like a decent enough single level AAA if you need one


----------



## TyJo (Aug 29, 2011)

My negativity occurred because this light seems like a copycat of the Fenix E01. This light has been done already. The E01 has been time tested and proven reliable, I see no reason to go for this new rehash of a reliable light. As far as the 3-25-85 lights (ITP A3), I prefer simple 1 mode twisties on my keys. I would probably get a 2 mode light if it had a high of 10-30 lumens and a low of 1 lumen or less, that is the most complicated I would get for a keychain light. If this Nitecore can somehow match the output and efficiency of the E01 _and _not have a purple beam then this could be a great light. This could also be a great light for those who like the titanium bezel, for me it is absolutely useless and serves no function.


----------



## Zendude (Aug 29, 2011)

bluepilgrim said:


> Well -- I see this, and compare it to the ITP A3 EOS Cree XP-E Q5 with levels of 1.5, 18, and 80 lumens. Different pretty colors with type III, small, light weight, Q5 led, 50 hours runtime on low. On sale for $15.75 before CPF discount. I have one of these (purple), and have no inclination to get a T0 -- can't think of why I would (it would be a downgrade).
> 
> Those are nice lights. I've given them as gifts before.
> 
> ...


----------



## geckoblink (Aug 29, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Why limit yourself to 12 lumens max when these days it's not hard to find something like a 3-25-85 lumens 3 level same size/format AAA light?
> 
> Price? For 5 bucks energizer will sell you a decent 2xCR2032 light, with a shape and size better suited to keychain duty than AAA. No it doesn't do 80 lumens but neither does the Nitecore.
> 
> Nap.


Runtime. Especially important in a more drawn out blackout with multiple people. Multi-modes tend to confuse non-flashlight people. Saying, "twist this way for on, twist the other way for off" is about as simple as you're going to get.

I found my Fenix E01s particularly useful for Irene, and power came back up only a few minutes ago. My Sunwayman R01A was somewhat less useful since it does not tailstand as well, and its runtime on alkalines doesn't rival the E01's. My 4sevens Preon I rode clipped to my collar. But I will totally check the Nitecore T0 since it falls in the same price range as the E01. Maybe it will be better someway - who knows?


----------



## Vesper (Aug 29, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Why limit yourself to 12 lumens max when these days it's not hard to find something like a 3-25-85 lumens 3 level same size/format AAA light?
> 
> Price? For 5 bucks energizer will sell you a decent 2xCR2032 light, with a shape and size better suited to keychain duty than AAA. No it doesn't do 80 lumens but neither does the Nitecore.
> 
> Nap.



You're assuming that the simple qualities that define and make the E01 attractive wouldn't also apply to this offering. Many of us are fine with a one mode 15 hour light on our keychains. Anyway, why so hostile?


----------



## Napalm (Aug 29, 2011)

Vesper said:


> Anyway, why so hostile?


 
Because there are gazillions of similar lights out there, while I'm waiting for someone to finally make a "loosen head to turn on" 80 lumens one, and they keep coming up with these.... (sunwayman and thrunite being the other ones)....

Nap.


----------



## Norm (Aug 29, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Because there are gazillions of similar lights out there, while I'm waiting for someone to finally make a "loosen head to turn on" 80 lumens one, and they keep coming up with these.... (sunwayman and thrunite being the other ones)....
> 
> Nap.


 
Why are you so emotive about this light as already said it ain't the light for you, lot's of people on the other hand will love it, end of story.
Norm


----------



## tam17 (Aug 29, 2011)

Napalm said:


> (...) I'm waiting for someone to finally make a "loosen head to turn on" 80 lumens one, and they keep coming up with these.... (sunwayman and thrunite being the other ones)....



You should wait till this Christmas and see will the new Solitaire LED break away from the 12lm trend and finally fulfill your needs 

Sorry for OT,

Tam


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm. If it doesm't use the fugly purple nichia LED of the EO1, I'll pick up a couple. Nichia must make a 5mm with a least a cool white tint? I though they made some neutral white ones also...weren't they used in the Onion Rings for modding the SureFire A2? Now THAT would be a great little camping light.


----------



## nbp (Aug 29, 2011)

Personally I quite liked the Nichia DS that Arc used before the GS came out. Kinda blueish white tint, and the beam was round not oval; and to be honest, it seemed brighter than the GS anyways to me. :shrug: 

Arc also used the Snow LEDs as an option for people who could take lower output for really pure white tint. What ever happened to those things? I would love one of these lights with that emitter in it. oo:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 29, 2011)

nbp said:


> Personally I quite liked the Nichia DS that Arc used before the GS came out. Kinda blueish white tint, and the beam was round not oval; and to be honest, it seemed brighter than the GS anyways to me. :shrug:
> 
> Arc also used the Snow LEDs as an option for people who could take lower output for really pure white tint. What ever happened to those things? I would love one of these lights with that emitter in it. oo:


 I have a few nichia DS LEDs, they are angry blue but have a better beam pattern. I like the Cree 5mm LEDs even though the output is a little less they have better tint and beam patterns.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 29, 2011)

big fan if the SNOW LEDs. The Peak Matterhorns I own that have them are pure white and they rival some of the best AAA lights for long runtime.


----------



## nbp (Sep 12, 2011)

Any more on when or where these will be available? I want to get one or two. If they're fairly cheap, I'd like to torture test one. I looked at the page linked before and I didn't realize that this had square threads too; this thing should be pretty tough. I'm ready to trash one in the name of science. :devil:


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 12, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Well you certainly can't complain about the price. I just always feel a little teased when I see these faux tailstanding poses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the proud and ancient tradition of internet memegenesis, I hereby dub this phenomenon "FAILSTANDING". Hear ye, hear ye. oo:


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 12, 2011)

nbp said:


> I'm in for one for my keychain. They have taken the E01 (which has been on my keys for ages) and solved the two main possible durability issues IMO: the soft alu head (mine is getting really beat up from falling on concrete) and the somewhat flimsy split-ring hole. If this thing works just like the E01, which it looks like it does, I am putting one on my keys and the E01 will go in my BoB with my other E01s. Where do I get one?


If you have the money for it, a Sapphire 25 will beat the pants off any Arc-AAA clone.


----------



## tbenedict (Sep 19, 2011)

Any reports yet?


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just bought one today and expecting item to arrive in two weeks, any owners please share your experience on this light.


----------



## nbp (Sep 19, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> If you have the money for it, a Sapphire 25 will beat the pants off any Arc-AAA clone.



Deep inside I know you're right.  Looks like I've got at least two more McGs in my future.


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 19, 2011)

nbp said:


> Any more on when or where these will be available?



Batteryjunction has them in stock. I have a few on the way, should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 19, 2011)

That is awesome! Please give us your thoughts on this light. I am thinking of getting at lest one.


----------



## yliu (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought they would put an XML in it, with Max brightness of about 400 lm with Li ions Keychain Rocket.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 19, 2011)

yowzer said:


> I'd like to see more simple twisty AAAs that _are_ low level. None of this 12 lumen stuff. 1-2 lumens, or less. There doesn't seem to be much in that market besides the Peak Eiger.



With other AAA's putting out best part of 100 lumen's, just this 12 on its own does not appeal to me. 
Two levels, 0.5 and 100, now that would appeal.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 19, 2011)

I showed a picture of the TO to a friend of mine, a non-flashaholic who goes hiking and rarely is caught out after dark. But the other week she got delayed and had to take an unlit path behind some houses to get home, which spooked her a bit. So I suggested she let me buy her a flashlight. She didn't want to lug a big D cell around and her only experience of keychain lights are those tiny torch cell jobs which give out a couple of lumens. To her those are a waste of time. All she was interested in was that the light looked cute and lit up the path nicely and weighed next to nothing. She was excited about this light (especially the purple one!).
I think she has the same views of 90% of the public and potential purchasers of this light. Not everyone wants a blaster running hot for 20 mins on an AAA, neither do they want 2 lumens for 2 weeks. Just a tiny light they can stick in their purse or pocket until they need it and then will give them adequate illumination for a good few hours before it needs a new battery. I'm tempted to get one myself.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree on that! Simple but, functional & light when you need it in the dark of night.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 20, 2011)

I use QTC in my E-01 just fine. It is not the best solution but it works and as someone suggested make multiple layers of QTC and it works even better. I haven'y needed to try that way yet.



nbp said:


> The spring has lots to do with this. The easily compressible spring will not allow sufficient pressure to be created between the battery and head to compress the QTC. In other words, the spring squishes instead of the QTC.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 20, 2011)

If it is a 1 mode light Maglite will have the worst timing as people are now heading for lower lows. the 12 lumen Solitaire is dim but not dim enough and being it is Incan it's runtime is atrocious. Does it even get an hour? I'm expecting 100 hours for an efficient 1xAAA 1 mode light.

Since it is an upgraded Solitaire though, curious people and nostalgic Maglite people will buy it in droves.



tam17 said:


> You should wait till this Christmas and see will the new Solitaire LED break away from the 12lm trend and finally fulfill your needs
> 
> Sorry for OT,
> 
> Tam


----------



## Zendude (Sep 20, 2011)

I ordered one on the 16th but it didn't ship until yesterday.  

ETA is on the 23th.  I hope it measures up.


----------



## Ishango (Sep 20, 2011)

I ordered two (had to cover the shipping costs) of these (blue and green). I'm very curious as to how good these will be compared to my trustworthy E01's. I'm also curious about the tint and hope it is a bit better than the E01.


----------



## Zendude (Sep 20, 2011)

^ Don't bet on it. It's the same Nichia GS as the E01. The steel wool treatment does help though.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah. The Nichia GS is the reason I stopped buying 5mm LED keychain lights. Horrible color cast compared to any of the surface-mount emitters.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2011)

tam17 said:


> You should wait till this Christmas and see will the new Solitaire LED break away from the 12lm trend and finally fulfill your needs
> 
> Sorry for OT,
> 
> Tam


 
Don't want to go OT either, but do you have a link for any info on this Mag LED Soli?


----------



## gustophersmob (Sep 20, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I use QTC in my E-01 just fine. It is not the best solution but it works and as someone suggested make multiple layers of QTC and it works even better. I haven'y needed to try that way yet.


 
I'm curious how you did this. I tried the multiple layers in my E01 trick and still couldn't get it to work. 

After I thought about it, I don't know how it can, although people have been getting it to work (see here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?304857-Fenix-E01-with-a-Quantum-Tunneling-switch). :thinking:

You have to have a completed electrical path for the current through the QTC for it to conduct while being crushed, but the E01 does'n complete the return path until the head is tightened all the way. It must work for some because there is a little play in the threads. If that makes sense.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 20, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Yeah. The Nichia GS is the reason I stopped buying 5mm LED keychain lights. Horrible color cast compared to any of the surface-mount emitters.



I think the new GS do not have a the blue/purple hotspot. Check out Mcgizmos new sapphire 25 with a nichia GS Beamshot

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?253425-Standing-wave-of-Sapphire-25-s-NEW-GS/page2


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Shadow said:


> ... do you have a link for any info on this Mag LED Soli?



Don't count on it, they have been promising that it will "be out soon" for years!


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> Arc also used the Snow LEDs as an option for people who could take lower output for really pure white tint. What ever happened to those things?



They still sell those

http://arcflashlight.com/misc.shtml


----------



## tam17 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Shadow said:


> Don't want to go OT either, but do you have a link for any info on this Mag LED Soli?



No links yet, what I've posted is based solely on my personal enquiry with Mag (according to forum rules I'm not allowed to quote their answer here). There also might be some truth in what dd61999 said about Mag's year-to.year promises.

I'm guesstimating the New Soli is going to use the very same Nichia GS as Fenix E01 and Nitecore T0 (I'd like to be wrong on this one though...):sigh:

Tam


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 21, 2011)

tam17 said:


> No links yet, what I've posted is based solely on my personal enquiry with Mag (according to forum rules I'm not allowed to quote their answer here).


 
I'll push a little bit here - according to Rule #12, "Paraphrasing and/or presenting a condensed version (summary) of private communications is perfectly acceptable."
Source: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html#private

Since this thread is for the discussion of the Nitecore T0, please consider sharing any Mag info in a more appropriate thread. I'd appreciate hearing about it, as I've been waiting a long time for a Mag LED Soli. Thanks.


----------



## Zendude (Sep 21, 2011)

Looky at what I got today!:devil:

Package is standard fare. Splitring was attached already but I'll be removing it since it's pretty flimsy. Nothing else of interest, not even a spare o ring.:ironic:

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/img0302w.jpg/]

[IMG]http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1170/img0302w.th.jpg[/URL] 





 

For all you doubters......it really does tailstand. Will it fall over at the first hint of wind? Yes. But in my opinion so will the E01.:nana: 




 

The LED sits much higher in the reflector, almost flush with the bezel. You can see some epoxy(?) on the LED from when it was pushed through. Too bad that was the only part to get it.




 

Quality is about what I expected. It threads on well enough with only two full turns from start to finish. There is a little more thread play but not too bad(at least you don't have to worry about mode skipping!). Not sure why the threads in the tube are exposed metal, the light doesn't conduct through the threads.




 




 

The lettering is decent I suppose but the font is butt ugly!




 

Now for what you've been waiting for: How does it stack up against the E01?




 

Well, physically they're pretty close. I like the lug attachment better on the T0 but I prefer the knurling on the head of the E01 too. The Ti head will no doubt hold up better than the Al one but since the LED sticks out so far I'm still worried about damage to components from a drop on the head. 



 

Those PCBs sure do look similar



 

But here is the dealbreaker for me: It's not potted. Yes that's daylight you see in there.





The beam/tint is what you'd expect, though this sample does appear to have more a yellow corona(some steel wool should do wonders). It is definitely brighter then my E01s too. No doubt this will equate to a shorter runtime. We'll see.

Sorry for the crappy beamshot pics.



 

Same light on a different surface.



[/IMG]


So there you have it! They did deliver a light that is similar(same price too) but I don't think this is the "killer" we've been waiting for.

:wave:


----------



## Burgess (Sep 21, 2011)

Zendude --


Thank you very much for this in-depth review !


You've answered all of our questions !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## tbenedict (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks! 

I could live with everything else if it just had a better beam. Still a good gift light for the masses.

Anyone know what mod potential there is for 5mm since it isn't potted?


----------



## davecroft (Sep 22, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Zendude --
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for this in-depth review !
> ...


 
+1. Thank you.


----------



## hazna (Sep 22, 2011)

tbenedict said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I could live with everything else if it just had a better beam. Still a good gift light for the masses.
> 
> Anyone know what mod potential there is for 5mm since it isn't potted?


 
How about swapping the nichia to a cree 5mm led (such as the c503c or c503d). I got some samples of the c503c a little while back and I find the beam is nicer.


----------



## tam17 (Sep 22, 2011)

No potting? It's a matter of time when someone will take a peek inside. Looks like an easy LED swap platform, unless it's voltage regulated


----------



## Zendude (Sep 22, 2011)

Update: I did a runtime test with alkies against my daughters E01. As I said before it was definitely brighter to start but after 9hrs it was in moon mode. I don't know when it started the transition from sun to moon(I gotta sleep sometime!). Its almost 12hrs now and it's holding steady at the same brightness as my Quark in moon mode. The E01 is still going strong.

I was trying to smooth the beam out with a scouring pad when the LED sank down into the head.

Well that did it! Time to see what's in here!:devil:

I placed a small hook in the hole (that I assume is for filling with epoxy) and gave it a couple tugs and here is what you get.

Sorry, iPhone pics only.





%20

%20

%20



[/IMG]




So the answer is yes! It can be modded.....and potted!:naughty:


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 22, 2011)

Is that an oring? thinking if its waterproof


----------



## datiLED (Sep 22, 2011)

After reading the thread title, this is disappointing. I was hoping for something with an XP-G, or XP-E. Maybe an update on the old Jet-U. 

This looks like Fenix E01's slow younger brother who wears a tin foil hat to keep space beams from affecting his brain.


----------



## davecroft (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree it's a let-down. Apart from a bit of titanium there is nothing new here. 

AFAIK this is Nitecore's first AAA light? So I was expecting something more. But for the price I suppose it's not bad. 

Maybe with the colours and titanium bezel Nitecore are aiming for mass market appeal and hoping to steal some of the E01's customers.


----------



## Bass (Sep 22, 2011)

datiLED said:


> This looks like Fenix E01's slow younger brother who wears a tin foil hat to keep space beams from affecting his brain.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 22, 2011)

nothing to see here, move along... Seriously though why would they just regurgitate what the E01 did 4-5 years ago? No real improvements and seeing them side by side you'd think the E01 is a more refined version of the T0.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 22, 2011)

a Cheap, Inferior, Knock-Off of the Fenix E01.


Titanium bezel notwithstanding . . . .


Why even *bother* ? ? ?

:sigh:
_


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 23, 2011)

Received mine today and I can confirm (most) everything that Zendude reported. Most, because I'm not going to do a runtime test or take apart the head. I wasn't expecting too much for the price and I collect AAA lights, so I was going to get one regardless of the specs. 

It is both brighter and bigger than my E01 and Sunwayman R01A. I find it harder to use one handed as well. The small grooves on the head do not provide enough grip and the head is just harder/tighter to twist in general. While is technically can tailstand, I wouldn't actively be promoting that fact if it was my light. 

I'm curious to see some modding attempts with this light. If it proves easily modable, that will make it a far more popular light.

Overall, it's ok, but as others have said, why bother?


----------



## Zendude (Sep 23, 2011)

Update #2

My curse lives on......it's dead.:mecry:

I had just told somebody the other day that the "ultimate torture test" for a light was to let _me_ try and mod it.

I wanted to take some better pics of the PCB when I got home(which I did). When I popped it out I think I damaged the inductor cuz when I put it back together it only worked intermittently. When I took it apart again the inductor came completely off, fell on the floor........and was never seen again. 

Obviously, this was not the fault of the light. 

To be fair, I think this light is still a decent value. If the T0 was potted it would've competed pretty well against the E01.(except runtime) As Incidentalist said there is mod potential here. Had I not destroyed it, I would have modded and potted it and been very happy with the light.


----------



## jorgen (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd buy one if parts were interchangeable. 
It's not a question I see asked often, so I guess it's up to me.
Will the threads on the head fit any other model or brand brand of aaa light?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 24, 2011)

Zendude said:


> To be fair, I think this light is still a decent value. If the T0 was potted it would've competed pretty well against the E01.(except runtime) As Incidentalist said there is mod potential here. Had I not destroyed it, I would have modded and potted it and been very happy with the light.


Or you could get a Fenix E05 or a Peak Eiger, and already have the light you'd get if you successfully modded the T0.

It looks nice, but the tech is so old at this point it's basically pointless to bother with it. An all-titanium AAA light with a surface-mount emitter and an optic would at least be a fair competitor. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 28, 2011)

poop I wanted it for the keyring hole!
Will the body and the E01 head work together?
That's the only thing I can think to do with it


----------



## Incidentalist (Sep 28, 2011)

Sgt. LED said:


> Will the body and the E01 head work together?


 
Nope, not even close.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh well
Total loss, thanks for info though.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Did the text say that it is POTABLE? I would love to drink it.


 
Good catch... 

Maybe in a pinch it serves as a tiny pocket flask...kind of a "portable potables" concept.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 29, 2011)

They should give one of these away free with purchase of a TM11 -- kind of like buying a yacht and getting the dinghy as a throw-in.


----------



## choombak (Oct 4, 2011)

*T0 - totally disappointed!*

I don't know why Nitecore even bothered with this thing - it is poorly constructed, and is very difficult to operate. I got two, and I think I wasted $30 on these. :shakehead
* the square threads are short, and it is extremely difficult to operate this light with one hand. I cleaned, re-lubed, but nothing helps.
* the spring at the bottom of the tube is made of thin, flimsy wire, so mostly will squish with time.
* the LED on both was off-center, and wobbling. One even has white epoxy left on it. How did it leave the QC? (I notice similar issues with most T0s', which indicates Nitecore has paid little to no attention to this light).

Here is the epoxy on the LED






And here is the short, square threads that make turning the head a difficult job





Overall, a total disappointment. So save your money - Fenix E01 is wayyyyyyy better if you are looking to buy lights in similar category and price range. The Ti-alloy bezel, and square threads do not make up for this poorly executed light. :fail:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: T0 - totally disappointed!*

Hopefully the Thrunite entry similar to this will be much better. It was stated about $16 USD for it but it will have a .06 lumen Firefly mode in addition to it's 80lumen high output! It will be released in 5 colors and was mentioned it should be released OCT. 8th after they return from vacation. Here is the thread and pictures of it so far:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?253973-Do-you-think-two-mode-is-enough-for-a-key-chainlights/page3


----------



## jsmitty1967 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: T0 - totally disappointed!*

The TO is a real disappointment. Along with the other previously mentioned flaws mine has tons of minisucle scratches in the head and there are areas where the ano is already worn. I have had it out of the package all of ten minutes. I do like the lug and the agressive threads work well on mine but overall it was a waste. What is the best place to buy 5mm LEDs so I can try and polish this hog into something better?


----------



## ragweed (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: T0 - totally disappointed!*

Thrunite sounds like a winner! I can't wait for a review on this puppy. Is it potted?


----------



## sunfire (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Talking about disappointment, I'd like to buy one Fenix E01 red body / red led. But I think it does not exist... yet...maybe someday...


----------



## Ishango (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had mine for a while now and it sits on my keyring next to my Fenix E01 and Photon MicroLight II. It is the least good light on there, but I haven't seen any scratches even after having dropped my keys (and the light when separated from the keyring) on a few occassions and the light is still going *strong*.

However I was with my parents yesterday (had my Xeno E03 delivered there, love the light). After seeing the Xeno, my mom was complaining that she always gets my old lights and wants a good one. She also said that she likes lights (guess there's some flashaholic potential in there after all  ). She looked at my keyring on the table and played with the E01 and the T0. First she said she liked the T0 and I offered it to her. Then she looked again and saw the light was not too bright, but she also saw the short threading on the head. She refused the light. Guess even my mom recognizes the poor quality of this light. Now my mission is to get her a real light.


----------



## Mockingbird (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a misconception that the head is difficult to turn due to the threads. The culprit is the O-ring.


----------



## coaking (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,
Look at this image.




By coakingg at 2011-11-19
regards


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 20, 2011)

You put this in the Nitecore D11.2/EX11.2 thread also. Wouldn't it be better to put this picture in your own thread that you started instead of taking other threads off topic?



coaking said:


> Hi,
> Look at this image.
> 
> By coakingg at 2011-11-19
> regards


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 20, 2011)

coaking said:


> Hi,Look at this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the image,thought the thread was about the TO


----------



## coaking (Nov 20, 2011)

please let somebody remove this image. i think that this image might be interestng because they are form same Nitecore series. 
sorry!
regards


----------



## Dishonor39 (Jan 1, 2012)

The lights in that image look like the Klarus Mi10 and X6. Am I the only one who sees it?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 1, 2012)

OEM products..


----------



## Ishango (Mar 5, 2012)

I was pretty amazed about the poor quality of my T0 this weekend. It has been riding in my coat pocket for a few weeks now (I had intended it as a giveaway light, as the quality seems to be even less than the fauxtons I bought of DX). When I got it out of my pocket to look at it, it didn't turn on. I twisted the head of the body and saw the circuit board had come completely separated from the head. Just by carrying it in my pocket for all this time, not used in any way and it's not very likely it has taken shocks or other kinds of rough use.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a shame. I wasn't impressed with the specs on the T0, but no light should fall apart just from being carried. I wonder if there are forces at work in SYSMAX's upper management to cut costs too aggressively.

I get the impression the Nitecore brand is being decommissioned. They have the SmartPD design, but that's the only unique thing they have going for them; every other design paradigm they have is duplicated in the Jetbeam brand at higher quality. I could see the T0 being migrated to the Jetbeam brand with minor tweaks in appearance and an improved build, but the "cheap 1xAAA keychain light" category is saturated with enough options now that I'm not sure there would be any return on Jetbeam's investment.


----------

